# Neapolitan: porzì



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti! 

Cosa significa la parola "porzì" nel napoletano?

Contesto (la canzone napoletana dal 1873 "La Palummella"):

...Ma si vide ca s'addorme,  
e te vene lu tantillo,  
tu ll'azzecca 'nu vasillo    
e pe' me 'n'atu porzì! ...                

Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Dovrebbe voler dire 'anche', ma aspetta conferme o smentite: 

Ma si vide ca s'addorme, = Ma se vedi che si addormenta,
e te vene lu tantillo, = e ti viene voglia (di baciarla/o),
tu ll'azzecca 'nu vasillo  = tu dalle/dagli un bacetto
e pe' me 'n'atu porzì! = e un altro anche per me


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Necsus. Intuitivamente l'ho interpretata anch'io così (poi vedremo se qualche "napulitàno madrelèngua" ci dirà qualcosa di più ...) Grazie, anche perché hai risposto anche la mia seconda domanda (non ancora "pubblicata"), cioè il senso di "tantillo" in questo contesto. Non sapevo bene se si riferisse ad "addormentarsi" o al "dare un bacio".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Francis e ciao, Necsus! 

Non posso garantire per la fonte, ma ho trovato: "'n'atu porzì" tradotto come "un altro così"  
Aspettiamo conferme ... veraci!


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Annushka 

Appena ho trovato qui la traduzione "finanche" (pare più vicina a quella di Necsus).


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, caro  

Oh, non ho dubbi! Mi fido dei suggerimenti di Necsus al mille per mille!


----------



## longplay

Forse deriva dal francese "e proseguendo" (poursuite per "proseguimento"). Ipotesi... come azzeccate o zeccuso cu té dallo spagnolo (acercate ecc.).


----------



## francisgranada

Sembra (secondo il Treccani) che azzeccare sia d'origine tedesca:  
*
azzeccare* v. tr. e intr. [dal medio alto ted. zecken «menare un colpo»] ... 
(Per me è piuttosto _vasillo _che suona un po' spagnolo _(besillo)_)

La parola in questione, *porzì*, a prima vista la analizzerei come _per/por/pur_ + _sì, _ma nessuna delle combinazioni mi pare di dare troppo senso ...


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Francis. Credo che _porzì _sia frutto dell'apocope di _porzine _=> _perzine _=> _persino_.


----------



## longplay

francisgranada said:


> Sembra (secondo il Treccani) che azzeccare sia d'origine tedesca:
> *
> azzeccare* v. tr. e intr. [dal medio alto ted. zecken «menare un colpo»] ...
> (Per me è piuttosto _vasillo _che suona un po' spagnolo _(besillo)_)
> 
> La parola in questione, *porzì*, a prima vista la analizzerei come _per/por/pur_ + _sì, _ma nessuna delle combinazioni mi pare di dare troppo senso ...



I napoletani usano "azze(c)ca'te" per dire "avvicinati"; "azzeccate" , participio passato di "azzeccare", vuol dire "indovinate" o "colpite in centro". Accentuazione diversa.
Francesi e spagnoli, in periodi diversi , hanno dominato a lungo Napoli e altre parti del sud d' Italia. Gli austriaci sono stati a nord (dopo gli spagnoli). Che ne pensi ? Ciao.
La data della canzone è importante. "pallummella" : è quella che dice <zumpa e vola, và gli 'e a rìcere...>. Se è questa, ha sottofondo di ribellione politca, mi sembra.

PS Osservazioni azzeccate > centrate, calzanti, giuste. Comunque io volevo dire che forse "porzì" potrebbe derivare dal francese, cosi come "azzecca' te" (non quello
della canzone, che mi sembrebbe "schioccale un bacio") risuona l' "acercate" spagnolo.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Nota di moderazione:

La discussione viene chiusa perché si sta ormai allontanando dalla domanda iniziale:


> Cosa significa la parola "porzì" nel napoletano?


che ha comunque avuto risposte esaurienti.

Grazie.


----------

